

Remote control a crane robot - bartman
http://crane.dnsalias.com/

======
shard
Unfortunately, this is about the same level of interestingness as Subservient
Chicken to me. Now maybe if the robot was roaming the streets of Detroit..

~~~
noonespecial
The difference being that Subservient Chicken was prerecorded footage
activated by keyword. In this case, you are actually teleoperating a small
robot. Its _real_ , as opposed to Burger King's chicken, which is, you know, a
chicken _simulation_. :)

I thinks its cool. Kudos.

